# No XP/Laughs?



## Prakriti

Are they gone for good? I liked them.


----------



## Pauln6

Dammit!  I nearly had enough xp for level two!


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Morrus

You guys can't see this?


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## SkidAce

Do those like icons give "xp"?


----------



## Morrus

XP was simply what I renamed "Like" in the old software.


----------



## Morrus

lowkey13 said:


> (seriously, thought, what's the etiquette on "angry" likes ???)




Ah, yeah, I should probably deactivate those!


----------



## darjr

wut is an avatar?


----------



## iserith

Did the XP and laughs from the previous version of the forum not translate into reactions in this version? I was #3 in XP and #7 in Laughs. Now I got nothing.


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## TwoSix

iserith said:


> Did the XP and laughs from the previous version of the forum not translate into reactions in this version? I was #3 in XP and #7 in Laughs. Now I got nothing.



A lot of the previous XP doesn't seem to have migrated.  I currently only have 336 "likes", all of which seem to date back to 2014.  No record of anything since then.  Before the switch, I had 2400 or so between XP and Laughs.


----------



## Morrus

iserith said:


> Did the XP and laughs from the previous version of the forum not translate into reactions in this version? I was #3 in XP and #7 in Laughs. Now I got nothing.




Not sure how that works. That's something I haven't experimented with much yet. I imagine you guys have figured out more about it than I have at this point!


----------



## iserith

lowkey13 said:


> ....but who's keeping track?




I set a personal goal to beat Gygax in XP by 2025.


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Sacrosanct

lowkey13 said:


> I was more simplistic in my motivation.
> 
> TWICE AS MANY LAUGHS AS TWOSIX, MUAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I find it easier to have base, petty motives.




Yeah, I was #2 in xp behind Gary Gygax for a while there (lowkey13, you were #1 for laughs IIRC).  It was a bit of a pride thing to have #2 XP with only 5,000 posts, but it's not like Morrus came to my home and took away my dice or anything.  I'll survive.  Possibly.


----------



## robus

It's weird, if you click on the Members tab there's some charts but they seem to bear no resemblance to the old ones. I, for one, seem to now have had "0" reactions to my post history!?


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Sacrosanct

I would give you another like, but what's the point now, right?  It would be like giving the thumb's up to cassette tapes, or pagers.  Adulation lost in a void...


----------



## RangerWickett

What 'edition' of EN World are we on these days? Can we edition war about the messageboard features? 

Actually, I guess I need to update my avatar, since it looks stretched and pixelated on desktop.


----------



## iserith

TwoSix said:


> A lot of the previous XP doesn't seem to have migrated.  I currently only have 336 "likes", all of which seem to date back to 2014.  No record of anything since then.  Before the switch, I had 2400 or so between XP and Laughs.




Disconcerting. Although I created my account in 2010, I didn't really start posting here until the WotC forums shut down which was 2014/15? So if that is the case, I have to climb up from nothing again.


----------



## Rune

Yeah. Pretty sure I lost a few hundred, too.


----------



## Rune

Granted, XP wasn’t even a thing during most of EN World’s first decade, so I guess I can’t be too bothered by it.


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Charlaquin

Morrus said:


> You guys can't see this?
> 
> View attachment 112804



I don’t see that on mobile.


----------



## Morrus

Charlaquin said:


> I don’t see that on mobile.




When you say "on mobile" could you clarify what you mean? Just viewing the site on a mobile device (which shows the same as desktop) or using the Tapatalk app (which is a third party app I don't have any control over)?


----------



## Charlaquin

Morrus said:


> When you say "on mobile" could you clarify what you mean? Just viewing the site on a mobile device (which shows the same as desktop) or using the Tapatalk app (which is a third party app I don't have any control over)?



Ahh. Viewing the site on a mobile device, specifically an iPhone X.

EDIT: Just checked it out on my laptop, now I see. You have to hover your mouse over Like, which I can't do on my phone for obvious reasons. Carry on!


----------



## Morrus

Charlaquin said:


> Ahh. Viewing the site on a mobile device, specificially an iPhone X.




Could you provide a quick screenshot? It's visible on my phone. (the actual device makes no difference; it's a web page not an app, but I have the same phone)


----------



## Rune

I can confirm. I’m on a mobile device and see only a thumbs-up “like” option. Which I will test right now.


----------



## Rune

Rune said:


> I can confirm. I’m on a mobile device and see only a thumbs-up “like” option. Which I will test right now.






Spoiler: Here’s a screenshot.


----------



## Rune

Seems like I can long-press to bring up the options.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

Now I'm down to 12 likes from 2013.  Which means nobody really like me anymore.   Mom was right!!!


----------



## Charlaquin

Rune said:


> Seems like I can long-press to bring up the options.



Yep, I can too.


----------



## TwoSix

iserith said:


> Disconcerting. Although I created my account in 2010, I didn't really start posting here until the WotC forums shut down which was 2014/15? So if that is the case, I have to climb up from nothing again.



On one hand, I should resist unnecessary gamification.

On the other hand, "*MAH EXPERIENCE POINTS!*"


----------



## Charlaquin

TwoSix said:


> On one hand, I should resist unnecessary gamification.
> 
> On the other hand, "*MAH EXPERIENCE POINTS!*"



Yeah, I seem to be an "Explorer" now, instead of "A 1e title so awesome it's not even in the book."


----------



## TwoSix

lowkey13 said:


> Obviously, Morrus and the others deliberately took out the XP/Laugh features that existed from 2015 on, after PROMISING US that they would support the features of ALL EDITIONS of the messageboard.
> 
> Where is the inclusion?
> 
> This is a slap in the face to people, like me, that loved and used the XP / Laugh system, and is clearly just a sop to the olds who never grokked how awesome it was.
> 
> (Am I doing this right? Do I need more umbrage?)



If you have to ask if your messageboard edition warring needs more umbrage, then it definitely needs more umbrage.


----------



## TwoSix

Charlaquin said:


> Yeah, I seem to be an "Explorer" now, instead of "A 1e title so awesome it's not even in the book."



This is obviously a promotion sponsored by the new Dora movie.


----------



## gideonpepys

I was just coming up to level 17. Waah!

Weirdly, I have a bunch of ‘reactions’ listed in my profile, but they date back to 2014, nothing more recent.


----------



## Morrus

I know what it is. It was about 5 years ago we installed the new like/laugh thing on the old boards, and stopped using the old rep system. This upgrade imported the data from old rep system and converted it to the new reactions system.


----------



## Celebrim

I always liked the old rep system better anyway, since you could only get repped by newbs, as it would stop anyone from repping you who had repped you recently.   As such, I thought it encouraged people to be nice and helpful in a way that the like system just encouraged cliques.   In fact, the like system came to largely be used as a weapon in arguments, and the best way to farm XP from it was simply be controversial.


----------



## SkidAce

TwoSix said:


> If you have to ask if your messageboard edition warring needs more umbrage, then it definitely needs more umbrage.



Exactly....what a rookie mistake..../shakes head sadly


----------



## TwoSix

SkidAce said:


> Exactly....what a rookie mistake..../shakes head sadly



You calling me a rookie?!  I've been roleplaying since the mid-19th century!


----------



## Sacrosanct

Ah,  that explains why even though my join date was in 2002, most of my posts were from 2014 and newer (and most of my XP that I got up to level 27 with), and why I'm now just a valued member.

_Edit_  Well, I just became a hero!  "Time to be a hero!" (as the 4 year old always yells after PJ Masks)


----------



## Rune

Sacrosanct said:


> Ah,  that explains why even though my join date was in 2002, most of my posts were from 2014 and newer (and most of my XP that I got up to level 27 with), and why I'm now just a valued member.
> 
> _Edit_  Well, I just became a hero!  "Time to be a hero!" (as the 4 year old always yells after PJ Masks)




Ha! You young whippersnappers with your 2002 join dates! Some of us were around before there was a 2002!


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## TwoSix

Rune said:


> Ha! You young whippersnappers with your 2002 join dates! Some of us were around before there was a 2002!



Just as a PSA, no one has a join date earlier than January 2002.  There was a major crash then that wiped out pretty much everything.


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Rune

TwoSix said:


> Just as a PSA, no one has a join date earlier than January 2002.  There was a major crash then that wiped out pretty much everything.




Oh, I remember. Hence the “before there was a 2002” part. It was funny in my head, anyway.

I guess this is as good a place as any to mention that I can’t see any join-dates on a mobile device, at all, though.

Edit= Unless I tap on the user-name/avatar, that is!


----------



## CapnZapp

The "tapatalk app" is marketed as "EN World" app by "Morrus" (complete with the official graphics) so I think users are excused for believing this site can help them with issues regarding the app.


----------



## CapnZapp

That said, the xp system didn't work on the app. Or rather, there was two systems running in parallell: I could see likes and hearts given by app users (and I could see my previous likes and hearts) on the app. In a browser none of that showed. On the other hand, I could see xp and laughs given by desktop users (and I could see my previous xp and laughts) in the browser. In the app none of that showed.

 I imagine the new system means everything works everywhere now, which I consider an improvement.

I can confirm, however, that the "menu" of various likes is _not_ available in the app. People talking about "long press" must be talking about how to make the menu show in their mobile browsers (not in the EN World app).


----------



## Sadras

Celebrim said:


> I always liked the old rep system better anyway, since you could only get repped by newbs, as it would stop anyone from repping you who had repped you recently.   As such, I thought it encouraged people to be nice and helpful in a way that the like system just encouraged cliques.




Yeah some online play-by-post dudes (and there was one in particular) were climbing the charts XPing each other which was ridiculous. I'm convinced this was one of the concerns.


----------



## amethal

I used to take a peverse pride in my low-level status - I mean, only gaining a level every year or so is so old school, right? - but I had a notification last week someone had given me some XP, but the site went down before I could find out who it was, and what it was for. And that makes me a little sad.

So thank you, whoever you were; I'm sorry the moment was lost in the site upgrade.


----------



## Sacrosanct

amethal said:


> I used to take a peverse pride in my low-level status - I mean, only gaining a level very year or so is so old school, right? - but I had a notification last week someone had given me some XP, but the site went down before I could find out who it was, and what it was for. And that makes me a little sad.
> 
> So thank you, whoever you were; I'm sorry the moment was lost in the site upgrade.




“Footfalls echo in the memory, down the passage we did not take, towards the door we never opened, into the rose garden.” 
― T.S. Eliot


----------



## Rune

CapnZapp said:


> That said, the xp system didn't work on the app. Or rather, there was two systems running in parallell: I could see likes and hearts given by app users (and I could see my previous likes and hearts) on the app. In a browser none of that showed. On the other hand, I could see xp and laughs given by desktop users (and I could see my previous xp and laughts) in the browser. In the app none of that showed.
> 
> I imagine the new system means everything works everywhere now, which I consider an improvement.
> 
> I can confirm, however, that the "menu" of various likes is _not_ available in the app. People talking about "long press" must be talking about how to make the menu show in their mobile browsers (not in the EN World app).




Funny thing: I can’t count the amount of accidental likes I’ve handed out just by scrolling through that app.


----------



## Lanefan

On a desktop, it seems my only option is "Like".   Someone just reacted to one of my posts with a Laugh, so I assume that's still a thing - but how do I access it?


----------



## Nagol

Lanefan said:


> On a desktop, it seems my only option is "Like".   Someone just reacted to one of my posts with a Laugh, so I assume that's still a thing - but how do I access it?




Hover your mouse over the "Like" link.  Six different emojis should show up in a pop-up box.  Pick the one you want to use.


----------



## Lanefan

Nagol said:


> Hover your mouse over the "Like" link.  Six different emojis should show up in a pop-up box.  Pick the one you want to use.



Nope, no such luck.

I'm using a slightly-old Firefox on a Windows 8 desktop if that matters at all.


----------



## Nagol

Lanefan said:


> Nope, no such luck.
> 
> I'm using a slightly-old Firefox on a Windows 8 desktop if that matters at all.




Hmm, do you run a pop-up blocker?  It is  a pop-up box.


----------



## Lanefan

Ah, that might be it...though other sites don't have an issue bringing up content on a hover, using the same settings.  Curious.


----------



## gideonpepys

Also not keen on being described as a ‘registered user’. Makes me sound like I’m on a methadone program.


----------



## Morrus

gideonpepys said:


> Also not keen on being described as a ‘registered user’. Makes me sound like I’m on a methadone program.




Change it then!


----------



## gideonpepys

Well if I knew I could do that, or how to do it, I may very well have done.  (Besides, I was only kidding, not that bothered really.)


----------



## Nagol

gideonpepys said:


> Well if I knew I could do that, or how to do it, I may very well have done.  (Besides, I was only kidding, not that bothered really.)




Preferences-->Account Details-->Custom Title


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## MNblockhead

Hmmm...the loss of the old titles and XP bugs me more than it should. I can't help it. It is baked into my gamer bones. Also, I liked the flavor of the old titles. "Explorer"?  Bah!


----------



## MNblockhead

Ah, okay, I can just re-roll myself as a very high-level character on this new system. How modern.


----------



## Kinematics

The default likes are Facebook-like, but since they're easy to edit, I'd suggest a few things based on what are provided on other XenForo sites that I use:

New types:
Insightful (often relevant in debates and discussions)
Informative (often relevant in debates and discussions)
Hugs (supplement or replace Sad)

Changes (name only):
Funny (instead of Haha) (primarily a personal preference)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

lowkey13 said:


> You know, before I post any more comments about the perfidy of Paladins there's something I wanted to say.
> 
> Having read the threads about the evilness of gnomes and the awesomeness of Katana over the years, and I've spoken to many of you, and some of you have commented ... y'know... thousands of times here on enworld, I'd just like to say... GET A LIFE, will you people?
> 
> I mean, for crying out loud, it's just an Internet forum about dragons and stuff!
> 
> I mean, look at you, look at your avatar! You've turned an enjoyable little hobby, spouting some nonsense on these here intertubez that I have done as a lark for a little while, into a COLOSSAL WASTE OF TIME!
> 
> I mean, how old are we? What have you done with yourselves?
> 
> There's a whole world out there! Back in the day, I didn't put my comments on trucks heading down the inter tube highway! I didn't even have a puter! I DIDN'T TALK ABOUT PLAYING, I PLAYED!
> 
> So... move out of your basements! Stop tappity tappity tapping on your keyboards. And get your own games and GROW THE HELL UP! I mean, it's just a message board dammit, IT'S JUST RANTINGS INTO THE ETHER!



Very Shatneresque.  Kudos!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I mourn my lost XP and title/nickname, too...but who knows?  Perhaps better things will follow.

Hmmm...could I be a “Moderataur?”


----------



## CapnZapp

Kinematics said:


> The default likes are Facebook-like, but since they're easy to edit, I'd suggest a few things based on what are provided on other XenForo sites that I use:



Let me add my votes for tweaking the like options, to avoid any expression that can be abused to taunt or mock the poster whose post you're supposedly liking.

Uniformly positive choices only sounds great.


----------



## robus

CapnZapp said:


> Let me add my votes for tweaking the like options, to avoid any expression that can be abused to taunt or mock the poster whose post you're supposedly liking.
> 
> Uniformly positive choices only sounds great.



Yeah, the old “laughed at” was used as a bit of a cudgel until Morrus changed it to “laughed with”. That softened the impact a good deal.

Whatever happened to that guy who laughed at everything?


----------



## Blue

MNblockhead said:


> Hmmm...the loss of the old titles and XP bugs me more than it should. I can't help it. It is baked into my gamer bones. Also, I liked the flavor of the old titles. "Explorer"?  Bah!



I hear you, it's like if I've been level drained.  I used to be on the top lists.  Now I have four laughs received.

Silly gamification, must have failed a WIS save.


----------



## Charlaquin

MNblockhead said:


> Ah, okay, I can just re-roll myself as a very high-level character on this new system. How modern.



How'd you manage that?


----------



## CapnZapp

Charlaquin said:


> How'd you manage that?



Think he's talking about how the new system lets you set your own title.

The joke is, you can now instantly level up since you can choose the title that previously was associated with a thousand posts or xp...

Anyway


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Umbran

lowkey13 said:


> Hey Moderataur- y'all every going to restore the lost XP from 2015 on? Or was that the price of progress?




Sorry, that requires the "Greatest Restoration" spell, which isn't on our spell list.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sadly, I’m the teensiest Moderataur of all, so I’m not the one to petition.

But such power may even be beyond the abilities of the Admirabull, Morrus.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty!

In the end losing XP is fine since I was able to proclaim my 18/00 strength score again.


----------



## Morrus

lowkey13 said:


> Hey Moderataur- y'all every going to restore the lost XP from 2015 on? Or was that the price of progress?




Each new XP is worth 1000 old XP. So everybody has a substantial bonus. Your 111 points are worth 111,000XP in the old system! So really everybody owes _me_ a crapload of XP.


----------



## Lanefan

I hate it when currencies devalue overnight...


----------



## Lanefan

More seriously, though: does this mean we have to go back in and re-boost Col. Pladoh back to the top of the list?


----------



## Morrus

Lanefan said:


> I hate it when currencies devalue overnight...



It didn’t devalue. You’re just using a smaller currency unit now. Or a larger one. One of those two things. I know what I’m talking about, honest.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Morrus said:


> So really everybody owes _me_ a crapload of XP.



Your XP is in the mail.


----------



## Kaodi

Does the new board not indicate which posts got likes basically forever? Was just looking at Morrus' PF2 review thread and I do not see any of the likes or reactions that people got early on.


----------



## Morrus

I can see likes in that thread. eg. post #3:


----------



## Kaodi

Oh, maybe I was being boneheaded. Already forgetting when the site update was. I had noticed because all my XP was "gone" on my one post in that thread, but it was all from the old boards. My bad. Sorry.


----------



## Kinematics

@Morrus --
Is there any stance on the possibility of adding "Informative" and/or "Insightful" likes?  Being left with only the generic "Like" reaction feels poorly suited to many instances of wanting to note a post as useful information.

It should be trivially possible to add them in the default XenForo configuration.

  ℹ
:thinking: :bulb: :information_source:


----------

